# Shoot EM in the balls?



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I know it only takes a little tap or smack in the nu<~t's to put me to my knees .
:smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That would require some precision marksmanship. :target: :snipe:
Goldwing


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> That would require some precision marksmanship. :target: :snipe:
> Glowing


That's stopping power!!:smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> I know it only takes a little tap or smack in the nu<~t's to put me to my knees .
> :smt033


Something you have a habit of doing often? :nutkick:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

pic said:


> I know it only takes a little tap or smack in the nu<~t's to put me to my knees .
> :smt033


Well, think about it. A shot from any angle to the lower abdomen will seriously limit mobility. From the front or rear - and ignoring the genitals - the leg-to-pelvis joint is in play, or the rectum&anus. From the side, both hip joints. Probably a better target than a knee. Traumatic shock may come into play with a genital hit, making it a bleedout-to-anchor thing; not optimal.

[This is what "thinking about it" in ignorance can do to just about any scenario.]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can hit 'em, go for it!

Problem: If you miss the, um, sensitive area, you may not have stopped the fight. Now, he's all over you, and he's also mad as Hell. What now?


"Daddy, how can I best protect myself with that little .25 ACP pistol I bought?"
"Keep it covered with Vaseline, son."
"Why, daddy?"
"Because if you shoot someone and actually hit him, he's going to be so angry at you that he'll grab it and shove it up your..."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ty


Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you can hit 'em, go for it!
> 
> Problem: If you miss the, um, sensitive area, you may not have stopped the fight. Now, he's all over you, and he's also mad as Hell. What now?
> 
> ...


Ha ,as I was reading your post my wife walked by and peaked over my shoulder.
She is not a nosy woman at all, seriously.
She said , referring to your profile pic 
"Who is that HANDSOME guy with the Santa Clause beard"? 
:smt114


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> ...Ha ,as I was reading your post my wife walked by and peaked over my shoulder.
> She is not a nosy woman at all, seriously.
> She said , referring to your profile pic
> "Who is that HANDSOME guy with the Santa Clause beard"?
> :smt114


Please tell your wife that she is in complete agreement with Jean.
You may also tell her that I am Santa Clause's younger brother.
I'm the family's Subordinate Clause.

(Well, Orcas is pretty close to the North Pole, anyway.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Ty
> 
> Ha ,as I was reading your post my wife walked by and peaked over my shoulder.
> She is not a nosy woman at all, seriously.
> ...


Do you have an optician handy...?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well.......... Some guys do not have any balls..... Then what???? :mrgreen:  :anim_lol:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Well.......... Some guys do not have any balls..... Then what???? :mrgreen:  :anim_lol:


Aim for the brain. But there might not be much of a target there either!
Goldwing


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Aim for the brain. But there might not be much of a target there either!
> Goldwing


Yeah, if the bad guy is a current or retired politician, they won't have either.


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

With most of the people that need shot if you shoot them in the ass you will hit their brain


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> Ty
> 
> Ha ,as I was reading your post my wife walked by and peaked over my shoulder.
> She is not a nosy woman at all, seriously.
> ...


She must not have had her glasses on.. :anim_lol:


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well than, you have just to buy 9mm XTP ballfinder ammo. That will work.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PT111Pro said:


> Well than, you have just to buy 9mm XTP ballfinder ammo. That will work.


Lol, Yes, I was thinking along the lines of Hardball Ammo.


----------

